# 225g Starfire in the works.



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

The wife and I made the trip to pick it up from my brother's shop. Dallas Aquarium & Pond custom built with starfire glass on three sides with 3D background, pvc bottom, and polished edges. Hope to get the stand built this weekend, more pictures as things come together. It's 72 1/2" x 27 1/2" x 27 1/2"


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

That background's gonna be a pain to clean and get fish that get in behind it.

Looks great otherwise - will look nice with some algae on it.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

nice,I wish my brother made aquariums,that is,if I had a brother,anyways,looking good so far,what kind of fish are you putting in there?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Woah. What is the BG made of? Looks just like THR. I second what *Glaneon* said, I had a BG with caves. Catching fish = impossible. Make sure whatever you put in there you want to stay!


----------



## willbo77 (Jul 27, 2009)

There's pro's and cons to everything-yes difficult to catch fish in, but this is going to be an amazing tank! Can't wait to see it all set up! I'm envious.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice tank! Can't wait to see it set up.

I've been able to catch fish in my tank w/o taking out all the rock work and the dozen or so caves. It takes patience but it can be done (fish are stupid sometimes).


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

Let me clear up one thing real quick. My bother just owns a marine/ coral shop and ordered the tank from DAP. I did word that a bit funny up top.

All male peacocks, Haps, may be some calvus/comps. I don't plan on putting anything I need to catch in the tank. I know of a safe electric shock method that will bring all the fish to the top for a few seconds if needed, lol. I have had many tanks in the past and never needed to clean the rock work?


----------



## SandBagger (Nov 17, 2010)

> "I know of a safe electric shock method that will bring all the fish to the top for a few seconds if needed, lol."


 

That sounds scary


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Goodluck with the tank. Keep some photos coming once set up and established.


----------



## 713J (Feb 1, 2011)

The beveled edges on that glass is awesome! First class all the way...


----------



## Roger M (Aug 28, 2010)

Can you give a little more info on the background, it looks awesome!


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

Roger M said:


> Can you give a little more info on the background, it looks awesome!


Background is a rubberish material with a texture and paint on the viewable surfaces.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

That background looks very realistic to me. At least in the photos there is no way I could tell it isn't Holey Rock - but then that stuff looks somewhat surreal even if it's real :lol:

Anyhow, awesome tank, and looking forward to seeing more pictures. Would you mind sharing how much that background was? I just bought about 80 pounds of Holey Rock, and am starting to wonder if I put my money in the right place :?


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats a funny lookin fish you got there, never seen one of them at my lfs


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

the more I look at that backgroung the more I like it,who makes it?this is going to look great when your finished opcorn:


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a nice tank.


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

newforestrob said:


> the more I look at that backgroung the more I like it,who makes it?this is going to look great when your finished opcorn:


The wife just through out the paper with the name of the company that made it. The company is in the same building as Dallas Aquarium & Pond.



fmueller said:


> Would you mind sharing how much that background was?


I can only share retail prices, the tank was 1700, and the background was 600. Great deals can be made in these hard times :wink:


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

It looks like you have given your fish a nice audio system too. Very thoughtful of you.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Very cool tank and background. I love all that front to back room. I don't know what you plan for the back of the tank, but making it all black would give it even more depth.


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

dotbomb said:


> It looks like you have given your fish a nice audio system too. Very thoughtful of you.


That is another project I need to work on, I mean finish. Those are really just test boxes for the four 10" subs



kriskm said:


> Very cool tank and background. I love all that front to back room. I don't know what you plan for the back of the tank, but making it all black would give it even more depth.


I was planning on rolling some black paint on the back of this thing before I put sand and water in.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

that things gotta be wild caught in pic 5. personally id throw it out and maybe catch one a bit bigger. i hear they r easier to deal with as well


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

I love the background and think you've done a great job with the stand. Painting the back black will really help I think.

Any idea on substrate yet?


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

M&S said:


> I love the background and think you've done a great job with the stand. Painting the back black will really help I think.
> 
> Any idea on substrate yet?


Black and white cichlid sand (160lb), also mixing left over Tropic Eden Aragasnow (40lb.)from my reef tank. 200lbs of sand may not be enough though.


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

I am glad to be done with the trim work! I have to rip and route a board to go around the top to hide the rest of the aquarium trim but that will be a breeze. Here is the progress.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks fantastic, good work! :thumb: 
opcorn:


----------



## HondaKid (Jul 11, 2009)

Great update. It's coming along nicely. Your woodworking is quite impressive, looks very professional. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

amazing! a+ for you. very nice =]


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow! Very nice, curious to how the background was molded.


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

beautiful tank, needs more fish. Great build


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't seem to get page two to load, anyone else having problems?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

JimA said:


> I can't seem to get page two to load, anyone else having problems?


I am as well, says Unable to serve this request.

Guessing its very picture heavy


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

Page 2 is not working for me either. I don't think there are many pictures on that page. I only added three and I resized them so they are small.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Whew. Glad other people are having problems...I couldnt load it either. Would love to see more pics of this tho!


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

*Some of the posts with pictures were deleted and that allowed the page to load. The images were quite large. It's possible that you forced the images to look smaller, but the file size remained the same. Try one post per reply if you are unable to reduce the file size. They are stunning shots!*


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Man that is one pricey tank!! But lord it is beautiful!!


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

eric said:


> *Some of the posts with pictures were deleted and that allowed the page to load. The images were quite large. It's possible that you forced the images to look smaller, but the file size remained the same. Try one post per reply if you are unable to reduce the file size. They are stunning shots!*


That's strange I resized the originals from 4928 x 3264 9mb down to 1200 x 795 and 231kb which should have been small enough?

I'll post em again.


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

Try this again. Reduced them more.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

that is sweet and I bet it weighs a lot less then a single rock that I'm planning to put in my 150 when I redo it


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice! Curious what type of filtration you are using?


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

JimA said:


> Very nice! Curious what type of filtration you are using?


Two tidepool II sump filters plumbed together with 1 1/2" piping to equalize levels and a water blaster 7000 return pump.


----------

